# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Fearless (2012) 720p HDTV AC3 x264

## zmyr0893

Early years with the plane crash claimed the lives of parents of Reese, Reese only with each other brother. Surprisingly, youth rebellion led Reese mixed with the street to become a dancer, in his brother's murder was sentenced to imprisonment to save Reese, Reese broke reflection, commitment brother repented, she come alone to a strange city to seek a new beginning . 

Childhood and the beast play a big Fan Star to honor the wish of the dead girlfriend, is busy to run around. Coincidence, he met with Reese and shelter Reese. Perhaps the Lisi bohemian character and decadent form is not liked, but Reese clinging to apply for an elegant ballet school has caused the concern of the Fan-star of her. 

FAN Xing gradually discovered that Reese is not imagined the kind of girl, she was tough with a lovely ruffian sex with a positive force, more importantly, Fan Star found that Lisi heart hiding a sinister secret. 

Lisi for the hearts of a secret once again stepped into the street, confrontation with the surge is controlled by the evil forces of the hip-hop groups. Fan-sing on the road to help Reese suffered a rough and bumpy, and they gradually fall in love 

Thể loại: Action

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Fearless (2012) 720p HDTV AC3 x264
FS - Fearless (2012) 720p HDTV AC3 x264 Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Fearless (2012) 720p HDTV AC3 x264*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

